# Every Tortoise Specie



## tortoiseplanet (Dec 30, 2017)

I’m creating a website that will have a information and care info for every tortoise specie. I do not know every tortoise specie but if someone could make me a list that would be awesome.
(Ex:
Sulcata
Russian
Pancake
Hermann’s
Etc.)
If you want to be apart of constructing the website please let me know here or email me at [email protected]. I have an Instagram account @tortoiseplanet that has almost 10,000 followers and I receive many emails everyday on Tortoise care. Some basic information such as UVB and heat lamps. I recently even got a email from a person all the way from India claiming that his “pet dealer” told him it was unnecessary to have a UVB lamp because the humidity is high. He didn’t even ask me about UVB, so if I haven’t had asked the poor tortoise would of developed metabolic bone disease by now. Going forth, such a simple website could go a long way. Creating it will help reduce the amount of mistreated tortoises and help spread updated knowledge throughout the entire world. If you want to help, please let me know. 
Any experienced HTML or website building skills also appreciated. We are mostly asking for people knowledgeable of tortoises, that’s the only skill you need to help!*
Thank you.


----------



## Yurtle (Dec 31, 2017)

Do you want just the ones kept in captivity or every single species of tortoise? There's little to no care information for some tortoises such as those in the genus psammbotes and hompus, because they do not thrive in captivity.


----------



## Anyfoot (Dec 31, 2017)

tortoiseplanet said:


> I’m creating a website that will have a information and care info for every tortoise specie. I do not know every tortoise specie but if someone could make me a list that would be awesome.
> (Ex:
> Sulcata
> Russian
> ...


Just set up a page with a link to this forum.


----------



## wellington (Dec 31, 2017)

Unless you know the care of the different species yourself, how will you know if the info people are giving you is correct?
There are a lot of people out there that claim to be experts because they have kept tortoise for a long time. However, they are still stuck on the old outdated info.
I think one place to go to get all the care info without having to fumble thru a bunch of other stuff is great. As long as it's the correct info.
Good luck.


----------



## Destben (Dec 31, 2017)

I would contact the more we’ll known members with proven experience to get your info and maybe consult the care sheets here and their makers


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 31, 2017)

I’m sure it can be sourced with references like Wikipedia does.


----------



## tortoiseplanet (Dec 31, 2017)

wellington said:


> Unless you know the care of the different species yourself, how will you know if the info people are giving you is correct?
> There are a lot of people out there that claim to be experts because they have kept tortoise for a long time. However, they are still stuck on the old outdated info.
> I think one place to go to get all the care info without having to fumble thru a bunch of other stuff is great. As long as it's the correct info.
> Good luck.



I will get the information from what everyone agrees on that’s correct or proven to be correct. I will not use any opinions but give many recommendations such as for substrate good options are mulch, coconut coir, etc.


----------



## tortoiseplanet (Dec 31, 2017)

Yurtle said:


> Do you want just the ones kept in captivity or every single species of tortoise? There's little to no care information for some tortoises such as those in the genus psammbotes and hompus, because they do not thrive in captivity.



All species, I’ll create just general information for the wild species and care sheets and in-depth info for the captives. Thanks.


----------



## Markw84 (Dec 31, 2017)

Lots of species where I think you will not be able to find definitive care information. But if you wanted to undertake this, here is a starting list for you.

There are currently recognized 59 species of tortoise with an additional 22 subspecies currently recognized: Here's s list I try to keep current: (the spacing does not post properly, but you can figure it out. would be easier if the indents kept the species/subspecies at separate tabs)


_Testudinidae


Aldabrachelys


gigantea
gigantea Aldabra Giant Tortoise

arnoldi Arnold’s Giant Tortoise

hololissa Seychelles Giant Tortoise


Astrochelys
radiata Radiated Tortoise, Sokake
yniphora Ploughshare Tortoise, Angonoka


Centrochelys
sulcata African Spurred Tortoise


Chelonoidis
carbonarius Red-footed Tortoise
chilensis Chaco Tortoise, Pampas Tortoise
denticulata Yellow-footed Tortoise

(nigra species complex)
abingdonii Pinta Giant Tortoise (extinct 2012)
becki Volcan Wolf Giant Tortoise, Wold Volcano Giant Tortoise

chathamensis San Cristobal Giant Tortoise, Chatham Istland Giant Tortoise
darwini Santiago Giant Tortoise, James Island Giant Tortoise

donfaustoi Eastern Santa Cruz Giant Tortoise, Don Fausto’s Giant Tortoise

duncaninsis Pinzon Giant Tortoise, Duncan Island Giant Tortoise

guntheri Sierra Negra Giant Tortoise

hoodensis Espanola Giant Tortoise, Hood Island Giant Tortoise

microphyes Volcan Darwin Giant Tortoise, Darwin Volcano Giant Tortoise

phantasticus Fernandina Giant tortoise Narborough Island (possibly extinct)

porteri Western Santa Cruz Giant Tortoise, Indefatigable Island Giant
vanderburghi Volcan Alcedo Giant Tortoise, Alcedo Volcano Giant Tortoise 
vicina Cerra Azul Giant Tortoise, Iguana Cover Giant Tortoise


Chersina
angulata Angulate Tortoise, South African Bowsprit Tortoise


Chersobius
boulangeri Karoo Dwart Toirtoise, Karoo Padloper
signatus Speckled Tortoise, Speckled Padloper
solus Nama Tortoise, Nama Padloper


Geochelone
elegans Indian Star Tortoise
platynota Burmese Star Tortoise


Gopherus
agassizii Mojave Desert Tortoise, Agassiz’s Desert Tortoise
 berlandieri Texas Tortoise, Berlandier’s Tortoise

evgoodei Goode’s Thronscrub Tortoise, Sinoloan Tjornscrub Tortoise

flavomarginata Bolson Tortoise

morafkai sonoran Desert Tortoise, Morafka’s Desert Tortoise

polyphemus Gopher Tortoise


Homopus

areolatus Parrot-beaked Tortoise, Common Padloper

femoralis Greater Dwarf Tortoise, Greater Padloper


Indotestudo

elongata Elongated Tortoise, Yellow-headed Tortoise

forstenii Forsten’s Tortoise, Sulawesi Tortoise
tranvancorica Tranvancore Tortoise 


Kinixys
belliana Bell’s Hinge-back Tortoise
erosa Forest Hinge-back Tortoise, Serrated hinge-back Tortoise

homeana Home’s Hinge-back tortoise

lobatsiana Lobatse Hinge-back tortoise

natalensis Natal Hinge-back tortoise, KwaZulu-Natal Hinge-back tortoise

nogueyi Western Hinge-back Tortoise

spekii Speke’s Hinge-back Tortoise

zombensis zombensis Southeastern Hinge-back Tortoise
domerguei Madagascan Hinge-back Tortoise 


Malacochersus
tornieri Pancake Tortoise 


Manouria
emys
emys Asian Brown Giant Tortoise
phayrei Burmese Black Giant Tortoise

impressa Impressed Tortoise


Psammobates
geometrica Geometric Tortoise
oculifer Serrated tent Tortoise
tentorius
tentorius Southern Tent Tortoise
trimeni Western Tent Tortoise

verroxii Northern Tent Tortoise


Pyxis

arachnoides

arachnoides Common Spider Tortoise

brygooi  Northern Spider Tortoise

oblonga Southern Spider Tortoise
planicauda Flat-tailed Tortoise (Flat-shelled Spider Tortoise)


Stigmochelys

pardalis Leopard Tortoise


Testudo
graeca
graeca Mediterranean Spur-thighed Tortoise

armeniaca Araxes Tortoise

buxtoni Buxton’s Tortoise

cyrenaica Cyrenaican Spur-thighed Tortoise
ibera Asia Minot Tortoise

marokkensis Morocco Tortoise
nabeulensis Nabeil Tortoise

soussensis Souss Valley Tortoise

terrestris Mesopotamian Tortoise

zarudnyi Iranian Tortoise
kleinmanni Egyptian Tortoise

marginata Marginated Tortoise_

Testudo (Agrionemys)
horsfieldii
horsfieldii Central Asian Tortoise, Horsfield’s Tortoise, Steppe Tortoise
bogdanovi Fergana Valley Steppe Tortoise
kazachstanica Kazakhstan Steppe Tortoise
kuznetzovi Turkmenistan Steppe Tortoise
rustamovi Kopet-Dag Steppe Tortoise

Testudo (Chersine)
hermanni
hermanni Western Hermann’s Tortoise
boettgeri Eastern Hermann’s Tortoise


----------



## Markw84 (Dec 31, 2017)

Here's the PDF of the WORD Document I keep updated. (Can't upload word docs)
Easier to read...


----------



## tortoiseplanet (Dec 31, 2017)

Markw84 said:


> Here's the PDF of the WORD Document I keep updated. (Can't upload word docs)
> Easier to read...



Thank you! That helps a lot.


----------

